# Eddie Sachs Memorial Slot Car Day - June 5 - Allentown PA



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

We plan to resume this annual event on Saturday, June 5, 2021.








We are looking for vendors to join us. If you are interested, please download this form. Contact me with any questions.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just a reminder for vendors to get your reservations in now for the show, just two months from now. You can print your own by downloading the file at http://americaonwheels.org/wp-conten...2021Vendor.pdf. See you at America On Wheels in Allentown, PA. You can see some of my photos of some of the exhibits that have been at the museum since we reopened this past summer at my Flicker album.


----------

